# Myspace.com - Anyone Belong?



## Jonathan Randall (May 7, 2006)

Myspace.com - Anyone Belong? Opinions? I just noticed that several respected members of MT have pages on Myspace.com. Any folks here have a page? Please list it - if you don't mind. What are your thoughts on Myspace?


----------



## Carol (May 7, 2006)

Had my site up for roughly about a week or so.

It's fairly easy to set up.  A colleague and I have been having a blast playing around with it (when we should be working...SHHH!!!!)

Love to have you as a friend Jonathan, if you start a page of your own. 

Well...I hope I have you as a friend anyway whether or not you start a page of your own


----------



## Jonathan Randall (May 7, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Had my site up for roughly about a week or so.
> 
> It's fairly easy to set up. A colleague and I have been having a blast playing around with it (when we should be working...SHHH!!!!)
> 
> ...


 
Actually...

Check your site and recent friends.


----------



## Carol (May 7, 2006)

artyon: artyon: '


----------



## Makalakumu (May 7, 2006)

I've got a page.  I mainly use it to host videos until I get my school website up.  I think its fine, but you have to be skeptical of EVERYTHING on there.  For instance, I get some friend requests that link me to webcam women or porn.  Myspace shouldn't be played around with by kids.  I've seen some 16 year olds on there and I think that may be pushing it depending on how mature they are.

The other thing is that right now, for kids in high school, myspace is the cool thing to do.  HS Kids are setting up pages left and right.  Things like this may be the wave of the future.


----------



## michaeledward (May 7, 2006)

Very Dangerous and Bad!!!

Massachusetts recently floated the idea of restricting access to any persons under the age of 18. I fully support it. 

I am certain that most parents have no idea what their children are doing on MySpace. 

My wife and I joked (only half-heartedly) about starting a company that a) gives parents the tools to and b) teaches parents how to monitor computer access and record all the computer activities of children without their knowledge.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (May 7, 2006)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> Very Dangerous and Bad!!!
> 
> Massachusetts recently floated the idea of restricting access to any persons under the age of 18. I fully support it.
> 
> ...


 
Very dangerous and bad for adults or minors, or both? Please clarify. I agree wholeheartedly that parents should restrict and monitor their children's Internet experience, but consenting adults are different. Agree?


----------



## evenflow1121 (May 7, 2006)

I was on it for a while, but it became too addictive and took too much of my time so I decided to quit.  However, it was a lot of fun.  I ran into a lot of friends from college and highschool there alike.


----------



## michaeledward (May 7, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Very dangerous and bad for adults or minors, or both? Please clarify. I agree wholeheartedly that parents should restrict and monitor their children's Internet experience, but consenting adults are different. Agree?


 
Once a person is past eightteen .... it is no concern of mine.

We haven't seen Dateline doing expose's on adults meeting for sex from online meetings .... although I'm sure that's happening too.

That it is owned by Rupert Murdoch, also just sort of sticks in my craw.


----------



## theletch1 (May 7, 2006)

Seems like everytime I turn around I'm hearing another story where a child of twelve or so was abducted, raped and so forth by someone they met on myspace.  The recent attempted highschool killing spree in the mid-west was discussed by the attackers on myspace.  I'm one of the folks that think that that site needs some sort of age verification before allowing anyone to be a part of it.


----------



## Makalakumu (May 7, 2006)

In a way, everything is dangerous.  Why should myspace be any different?  It's easy to get caught up in the "culture of fear" that our society promotes.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 7, 2006)

I've got accounts on myspace, livejournal, deviant art and model mayhem.
I pop in occasionally, but really find them more annoying than useful.


----------



## BrandiJo (May 7, 2006)

i have a myspace, i dunno if its bad...you just have to be careful with the information you put out there. but you can find me at www.myspace.com/jojbrandi if ya would like


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 7, 2006)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> Very Dangerous and Bad!!!
> 
> Massachusetts recently floated the idea of restricting access to any persons under the age of 18. I fully support it.
> 
> ...




MichaelEdward,

I think the internet is a bad place for children no matter what the site. 

If you can make a go at your start up that would be good. I wish you the best. 


As to my thoughts on it, it is ok. IT can be a way to meet people and or find bands and such. 

I have not been spammed by their site, so I will say they are true towards their wards on Privacy for e-mails.


----------



## mantis (May 7, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> MichaelEdward,
> 
> I think the internet is a bad place for children no matter what the site.
> 
> ...



i agree. the internet requires parental control that is just not feasible.  it does make parents job very difficult.
even if the sites are 100% clean and innocent and all that kids tend to get addicted to the internet.
besides, there are these sites with cartoons or flashes and stuffy, but the content is horrible.  those sites seem to spread very quickly.  

as for adults people have to knock some sense into their own heads. they have to realize that the internet has bad and good, and the person on the other side of the monitor could potentially be a dangerous person.  when i read those rape stories through myspace on CNN i was thinking why would that girl go there to start with!?


----------



## michaeledward (May 7, 2006)

I met my wife online about 12 years ago ... it was the Compuserve service back then ... so I know what benefits can come as well as the addictive nature of being online. 

The real challenge with younger persons, is that it allows them to cast the net wider for validations of their thoughts and feelings. And, once they have found a community that is accepting of a thought or feeling, there is a natural amplification of those thoughts and feelings.

Now, this could be a good thing, or it could be a bad thing. What I tend to observe is the negative behaviors; eating disorders, self-destructive behaviors, substance use issues, sexual braggadocio. When these behaviors are amplified, it is obviously a bad thing.

Back in the pre-internet, pre-cell phone age, there was a level of ostricization if a child felt that purging a meal was appropropriate. Now they can find folks who will re-inforce that behavior and argue that it is appropriate. And all this can take place without any adult supervision.

Much as the bicycle changed societies throughout the world, the internet is doing the same to a much greater degree.

For example .. this person is very dear to me. She is currently 18 years old, but this page existed much like this prior to her 18th birthday.

www.myspace.com/luvnjumpn


----------



## Jonathan (May 7, 2006)

I'm on as hkcavalier... it's not a bad place, per se, but be careful you don't get wrapped up in the... um... seedier things that can be found there.


----------



## patroldawg27 (May 8, 2006)

I'm on it. I think the sites o.k for adults but not necessarily for children. It's helped greatly in tracking down old military buddies.


----------



## beau_safken (May 8, 2006)

Well its more or less a resource for getting old friends together and see how they are doing.  I sure wouldn't suggest it for anything other than getting friends together.  

I know people that date off that thing...and man that has to be a scary idea...


----------



## Shodan (May 9, 2006)

I agree.......for kids- it's not good at all- too easy for things to go wrong.  For adults who use it responsibly, it can be great.  I've found some old school buddies on there and pretty much know everyone on my friends list.  I do get the odd bizarre message though which bugs me, but it can be easily deleted and ignored.  I'm www.myspace.com/taradactyl27 if you want to drop by and say "Hello".


----------



## beau_safken (May 9, 2006)

ITs not that its a bad thing, but it is if not regulated by parents.  Parents just need to step up and realize what their kid is doing online, and take care of business.  I look at it as a tool.  A knife can be used for good or evil, its all in the application.


----------



## Swordlady (May 9, 2006)

I have a MySpace blog (link is in my profile), and I've been able to reconnect with a couple old college buddies through it.  Also found some classmates from high school, though I don't know if I necessarily want to hook up with them again.  High school kinda...sucked...

You just have to use some common sense with MySpace or any other blogsite.  Don't post last names, birthdates, phone numbers, addresses, email addresses, or any other personal information.  Oh yeah...and be mindful of what kind of pics you post of yourself.

Though I don't have in my profile that I'm looking for a relationship, I've gotten hit on countless times by strange weirdos.  I just ignore those emails.

By the way, if you want to add me to your "Friends" list, please send me an email so I know who you are.    I'd like to get to know people a little before adding them.


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 9, 2006)

i have a myspace page...i added anyone who had a new link posted here that i don't  have on my friends list...it's a lot of fun but can be addicting..

my myspace page:                  http://www.myspace.com/jadetigress


----------



## ed-swckf (May 10, 2006)

I have a myspace page, i'm not a huge fan of it but it does help keep me in contact with some cool people.


----------



## bluemtn (May 22, 2006)

I just set mine up not too long ago:  www.myspace.com/js2pchykl!  It finally worked!


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 22, 2006)

I just "pimped" my page today. I've had it for a few months now and never did much with design...it was kinda fun. :uhyeah:


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 22, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> I just "pimped" my page today. I've had it for a few months now and never did much with design...it was kinda fun. :uhyeah:



Hmmm It does looked Pimped out. I might need some coaching on how to do osmething like


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 23, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Hmmm It does looked Pimped out. I might need some coaching on how to do osmething like



I don't know HTML (unlike my computer genius 15-year-old daughter)...so I used a website where you can set up a page and it gives you the whole code to copy and paste. I'll send you the site link if you're interested. (c'mon Rich..pimp that page!) lol


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 23, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> I don't know HTML (unlike my computer genius 15-year-old daughter)...so I used a website where you can set up a page and it gives you the whole code to copy and paste. I'll send you the site link if you're interested. (c'mon Rich..pimp that page!) lol



I did Pimp it out. 

I was pasting it in and it would show the code 

So I talked to another friend who had his pimped and found it would only work from this site if it was pasted into the last box after the existing HTML code.


----------



## hong kong fooey (Jun 6, 2006)

I got a myspace prfile about 2 weeks ago I like it! i understand the dangers of myspace but all of it can be avoided. make sure your kids know never to agree to meet anyone from MYSPACE! and only to accept people you know in to there friends list


----------



## matt.m (Jun 6, 2006)

There is good and bad in everything.  You have to have commen sense.  Dude, it just amazes me at some of the stuff I have heard of in conjunction with this myspace.com stuff.


----------



## trav101 (Jun 6, 2006)

Personally, don't know anything about myspace and don't care too. Isn't that really just the new 'neighborhood', kind of like what AOL used to be back in the mid-90's?  I'll stick with the MT neighborhood.


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 6, 2006)

trav101 said:
			
		

> Personally, don't know anything about myspace and don't care too. Isn't that really just the new 'neighborhood', kind of like what AOL used to be back in the mid-90's?  I'll stick with the MT neighborhood.



There are both good and bad things about MySpace.  It is cool being able to stay in contact with long-lost friends; I found two of my old college buddies on MySpace (haven't talked to either of them for over five years).  But I've also gotten hit on by a countless number of weirdos - some of them at least 15 years my junior.  BLEH!

Some of the MySpace groups I participated in have been less than enjoyable, because they tend to denigrate into flamefests - mainly due to lack of moderation.  Though this one social workers group has been actually quite useful...


----------



## trav101 (Jun 6, 2006)

well, it is good to know that myspace has a real purpose, besides highschool groupie hang out arena. Perhaps I should check it out and find some of my old Air Force buds... or perhaps a Jedi Master... yes, you aren't the only Jedi wannabee!!


----------



## DeLamar.J (Jun 6, 2006)

I enjoy myspace very much. I have met up with alot of long lost friends through myspace, and met some really cool people. My page is in my sig.


----------



## monkey (Jun 6, 2006)

I have a cool space on my space.I like it for the way I can put my add ect. However I dont like the multitude of mail I get from those saying thier freinds,& when you click on it-Its an add for loans ect.


----------



## DeLamar.J (Jun 7, 2006)

Yea, but you will have that with any good thing online. People will abuse what ever they can.


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 7, 2006)

trav101 said:
			
		

> well, it is good to know that myspace has a real purpose, besides highschool groupie hang out arena. Perhaps I should check it out and find some of my old Air Force buds... or perhaps a Jedi Master... yes, you aren't the only Jedi wannabee!!



Oh yeah...there are _plenty_ of aspiring Jedi on MySpace.  Some of them tried contacting me too.    I have to admit, this one Mara Jade look-alike was pretty impressive.  She also had better lightsaber effects in her profile pic.


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Jun 27, 2006)

Here's _MY_ space:
http://www.myspace.com/starchild317


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 27, 2006)

Im on there too.

​


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 27, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Im on there too.
> 
> ​



Got a link?


----------



## SulsaPR (Sep 6, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/worldmartialartsbro

http://groups.msn.com/WORLDMARTIALARTSBROTHERHOOD


----------



## Floating Egg (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm on myspace and you can add me if you wish, but make sure you read my profile first: http://myspace.com/floatingegg


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm on there.  I go by "Silverback."

The best part about is that I get a whole bunch of really gorgeous and well endowed women asking to be my friend...isn't that nice?  Why, I get a request every other day.  Daphne, Terri, Tanya, Raquel...

I must have some quality about me they find irresistable.  


Regards,


Steve


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 19, 2006)

hey just wanted to say since 1/4th of the us has myspace.com now sure some of u have it to should add my profile www.myspace.com/dluxjokes it is my profile for stand up if dane cook can do it any one can be a stand up lol!


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 19, 2006)

link urs i not sure if this is allowed if not sorry i am thinking it  is ok cause i search mt for myspace and seen some post about it


----------



## Lisa (Sep 19, 2006)

TallAdam85 said:


> link urs i not sure if this is allowed if not sorry i am thinking it  is ok cause i search mt for myspace and seen some post about it



Moderator Note:

Posts moved to this existing thread.

Lisa Deneka
MartialTalk Super Moderator


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 9, 2007)

Ok...I'm trying myspace again. This time I set my page to Private, if you want to add me send a friends request and let me know you're from MT. 

http://www.myspace.com/jadetigress13


----------



## Carol (Jan 9, 2007)

Same request here...please let me know that you are from MT if you want to add me to your friends list.  I don't add anyone I don't know.


----------



## crushing (Feb 1, 2007)

Mine is at http://www.myspace.com/cheyneyr

Take carez!


----------



## Eternal White Belt (Feb 2, 2007)

I've had a page for awhile now, and have been blogging recently about That Which Must Not Be Named.

*My URL
*http://www.myspace.com/cslanc49

*My Blog URL*
http://blog.myspace.com/cslanc49


----------



## Kreth (Feb 2, 2007)

I thought I had posted in this thread already, but apprently not. I don't have a personal MySpace page, but my band uses it: http://www.myspace.com/synystry
The musician pages are a great tool for hooking up with other local bands, fans, studios, etc.


----------



## rutherford (Feb 2, 2007)

There are still more than one of these threads running about.

You can get my address from my profile, should you be interested.


----------



## LuzRD (Mar 10, 2007)

www.myspace.com/cpt_vulvabeard_thepirate 

if anyone is interested in adding me, lemme know your from MT otherwise ill assume your a porn bot, or some other random weirdo


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 10, 2007)

What the heck, I'm out there as well ... http://www.myspace.com/socalibobsd


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 11, 2007)

Same with me-  tell me if you're from here, and I'll add you.


----------



## Skip Cooper (Mar 26, 2007)

My myspace is www.myspace.com/galwaypiper. As with all things in life, there is good and bad. I have been successful in regaining contact with old classmates (beats the hell out of classmates.com) for free and it has also kept me in touch with my family. We are not "the call each other on the phone" type of people. 

This is the digital age...everyone is connected in one way or another.


----------



## dubljay (Mar 26, 2007)

I dropped my account some time ago... now I feel left out... but I've got MT which is good enough I suppose.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 26, 2007)

dubljay said:


> I dropped my account some time ago... now I feel left out... but I've got MT which is good enough I suppose.


 
Since I started this thread sometime last year, I have since dropped my account as well. Too many porn sites asking me to be their "friend"....


----------



## dubljay (Mar 26, 2007)

Jonathan Randall said:


> Since I started this thread sometime last year, I have since dropped my account as well. Too many porn sites asking me to be their "friend"....




Ahh good to know that I made the right choice by getting rid of mine so long ago.


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm there, I look a bit like a "friends gatherer" but I am a member of a few fan clubs whose members have added me, and I don't log on much but i always respond to mail.... eventually.

www.myspace.com/shaderon


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 29, 2007)

Finally gave in...  just setting up, so it's rather bare.

http://www.myspace.com/innovativema


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 29, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Finally gave in...  just setting up, so it's rather bare.
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/innovativema




I no longer belong. My account came up as being deleted and when I tried to contact their expert told me to log in with safe mode. (* Admin option only *) Nice of him to not recognize that. They told me they could reset my HTML code as that was what was wrong. I asked if they could send it to me for me to correct and if not then to reset it. It has not been done. 

I recently heard through another person that those that post images to your comments pages have software to allow backdoors into your website. So, set your security settings to approve everything, and only approve those your know. 

Good Luck as I am not sure I will ever spend time to rebuild an account there, as I am not happy with the site or how the dealt with me.


----------



## hrlmonkey (Apr 29, 2007)

http://www.myspace.com/bedlamx

please feel free to pop in, say hello.  but be nice,  i know i have poor choice in furniture!


----------



## Obliquity (Apr 29, 2007)

Here's mine: http://www.myspace.com/99595080

It is totally stock since I spend most of my online time at cigarfamily.com. I find that frequenting sites specific to my interests tends to connnect me with people with whom I have much more in common.


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 30, 2007)

Good info, Rich.  I'm going to go and clean out my friends box right now.


----------



## stone_dragone (Apr 30, 2007)

Got mine shortly after moving to Alabama to keep in touch with our Tennessee Church.  It has grown from that.

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=140164286


----------



## Brother John (Oct 15, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> I don't know HTML (unlike my computer genius 15-year-old daughter)...so I used a website where you can set up a page and it gives you the whole code to copy and paste. I'll send you the site link if you're interested. (c'mon Rich..pimp that page!) lol


PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE send me that link.

Thanks

Your Brother (Who just requested to be added to your site)
John


----------



## Brother John (Oct 15, 2007)

hardheadjarhead said:


> I'm on there.  I go by "Silverback."
> 
> The best part about is that I get a whole bunch of really gorgeous and well endowed women asking to be my friend...isn't that nice?  Why, I get a request every other day.  Daphne, Terri, Tanya, Raquel...
> 
> ...


I got on and searched "Silverback" and it came up with several.
Tried to find ya so I could addja.....
but can't.

Your Brother
John


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm "she."  Yup.  That's it.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Oct 15, 2007)

I, as well, too, also, have a myspace. It can be found in my link.


----------



## Drac (Oct 15, 2007)

Same here..click the link..


----------



## Brother John (Oct 15, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> I'm "she."  Yup.  That's it.



Yes Maam....

You DO know me. 

Your Brother
John

real name: John Haag


----------



## Drac (Oct 15, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> I'm "she." Yup. That's it.


 
I just sent you an ADD ME this AM


----------



## Brother John (Oct 15, 2007)

me too.........



I'm very hopeful...


Your Brother
John


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 15, 2007)

Drac said:


> I just sent you an ADD ME this AM





Brother John said:


> me too.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guys are so cute.   Okay, I'm pretty sure I added Drac (at least I tried) and I'll add you Bro John later today.


----------



## Brother John (Oct 15, 2007)

artyon:
Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!

Hi-5 Drac :high5:

We're IN!!


Your Brother
John


----------



## Drac (Oct 15, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> You guys are so cute.  Okay, I'm pretty sure I added Drac (at least I tried) and I'll add you Bro John later today.


 
Not added yet..I tried to add you and it said I must enter your last name or email addy


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 15, 2007)

Brother John said:


> Yes Maam....
> 
> You DO know me.
> 
> ...


 
I'm not able to access MySpace from work, but I'll add you this evening provided I get my computer reassembled.  My basement flooded on Saturday, and I've spent the weekend bailing out.


----------



## Drac (Oct 15, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> I'm not able to access MySpace from work


 
You aint alone...The department blocked Ebay, Facebook and MySpace..





CoryKS said:


> but I'll add you this evening provided I get my computer reassembled. My basement flooded on Saturday, and I've spent the weekend bailing out.


 
That's not good..


----------



## kittybreed (Oct 17, 2007)

www.myspace.com/combaton  I like having a page. You will find that your students check it nearly every day. I like being able to see who your mutual friends are. You should know that blog entries, and bulletins are indexed by myspace and google. My page is public and I check the comments as they come in. I also have a Facebook page but MySpace is more interesting.


----------



## Blindside (Oct 17, 2007)

Like most things in my life, my I joined myspace because of a pretty girl.....  Not much in the way of martial stuff on it though.

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=198187149


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Oct 21, 2007)

I've got one up. I deny requests from phoney women, (actually internet porn fishers), all the time.  Made a few friends, about 150.

Dave


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 21, 2007)

In case anyone missed the announcement, MT and KT both have their own MS accounts now.

http://myspace.com/martialtalk
http://myspace.com/kenpotalk


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 3, 2007)

I just put a Myspace page together.  Feel free to friend me.  I still haven't figured out how to do invites yet (or much of anything else for that matter) so I'll take any tips I can get.

Myspace.


----------



## CoryKS (Nov 3, 2007)

theletch1 said:


> I just put a Myspace page together. Feel free to friend me. I still haven't figured out how to do invites yet (or much of anything else for that matter) so I'll take any tips I can get.
> 
> Myspace.


 
Just sent a friend request.  One tip would be to make the text color different from the background color.  Otherwise, it's difficult to make out the content.


----------



## Drac (Nov 3, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Just sent a friend request. One tip would be to make the text color different from the background color. Otherwise, it's difficult to make out the content.


 
Ya beat me too it.


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 3, 2007)

They have a beta version of an editor that I used earlier tonight that puts a background block around your text.  It also, unfortunately, blocks out your background photo to a good extent.  I've tried to pull up the editor again and can't get it to do it.  Ah, well.  I'll keep plugging away.


----------



## Drac (Nov 4, 2007)

Ya still have to be real careful when you download those pictures to post on peoples sites...Picked up a nasty virus in my PC...The reciever never gets it only the one doing the cut and paste...


----------

